# Militant Sikhs smash up Sikh Cultural centre in Dudley



## manny-p (May 29, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-13587198



> About 200 people gathered at the Sikh Cultural Centre in Dudley, West Midlands, to demonstrate over allegations that meat and alcohol were being served on the premises.
> 
> Violence erupted at about 1245 BST on Saturday after some of the protesters forced their way into the building.
> 
> The three injured people are in a stable condition in hospital.



Nutters.


----------



## Greebo (May 29, 2011)

So, basically, what the protest was about was a group of people taking offence that a Sikh centre (of 50 years' use or so) had hired out part of the building (presumably not including the part which is sacred space) to unbelievers, in spite of that arrangement having worked well before.

Such a shame, when the idea at the start of Sikhism was for people to try being nice to each other for a change.


----------



## manny-p (May 29, 2011)

Greebo said:


> So, basically, what the protest was about was a group of people taking offence that a Sikh centre (of 50 years' use or so) had hired out part of the building (presumably not including the part which is sacred space) to unbelievers, in spite of that arrangement having worked well before.
> 
> Such a shame, when the idea at the start of Sikhism was for people to try being nice to each other for a change.


 
These sikh hardline cunts are nothing but bullies.


----------



## manny-p (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Geri (May 29, 2011)

There was a riot outside a Sikh temple near here a few years ago, because they wouldn't let the women vote in committee elections. 

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...ikh-temple/article-249283-detail/article.html


----------



## fogbat (May 29, 2011)

And why haven't we heard about this? I bet if it was Christians, the lefty do-gooders would be all over it.

Wait, I have got the right brown people, haven't I?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2011)

fogbat said:


> And why haven't we heard about this? I bet if it was Christians, the lefty do-gooders would be all over it.
> 
> Wait, I have got the right brown people, haven't I?


 
There's been a bit of comedy with EDL sorts getting a bit confused about it being Muslims attacking Sikhs, you know what they're like, send em home, why doesn't the press report this. Or Sikhs attacking Muslims, good on em even if they are a bit dusky. Or maybe some EDL attacking Muslims, england for the english. Or something.


----------



## OneStrike (May 29, 2011)

hahaha, yea, i was sent some links to edl debates about the events in Dudley.  The confusion was highly amusing, the upper echelon ruling out getting down there tickled me considering the confusion of brown on brown issues (sorry, their words).


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 31, 2011)

well you learn something new, no meats or beer then...


----------



## _angel_ (May 31, 2011)

No alcohol in community centres? The last wedding I went to all the blokes were getting totally trollied!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 31, 2011)

I didn't think that Sikhism prohibited drinking alcohol


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 31, 2011)

afaik, not eating meat is an (mis)interpretation of matters.     not sure about drinking but it could fall into matters the same as meat: eat meat as you would eat any other food, rather than lusting for it.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 31, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> No alcohol in community centres? The last wedding I went to all the blokes were getting totally trollied!



Sikh wedding was it?


----------



## _angel_ (May 31, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Sikh wedding was it?


 
Obviously!


----------



## nino_savatte (May 31, 2011)

DarthSydodyas said:


> afaik, not eating meat is an (mis)interpretation of matters.     not sure about drinking but it could fall into matters the same as meat: eat meat as you would eat any other food, rather than lusting for it.



Afaik, meat is not served in Sikh Gurdwaras, which are open to anyone. Intoxication is strictly prohibited.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prohibitions_in_Sikhism


----------



## nino_savatte (May 31, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Obviously!


----------



## _angel_ (May 31, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


>


 
Can you tell me what it is you're trying to say?


----------



## nino_savatte (May 31, 2011)

I thought I made it pretty clear.


----------



## _angel_ (May 31, 2011)

You can't believe I've been to a sikh wedding for some unfathomable reason?


----------



## manny-p (Jun 1, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> You can't believe I've been to a sikh wedding for some unfathomable reason?


 
My parents have been to a few and they ain't sikhs. Its common for them to invite non sikhs. On the alcohol thing, its not allowed but loads of people still do it, just like with muzzies.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 1, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> I thought I made it pretty clear.


 Yeah, anybody out of London is some kind of backwards racist bigot. Thanks.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2011)

The drunkest I've ever been was at a Sikh wedding. Total carnage.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 1, 2011)

They were right its what Jesus would of wanted too and 'muzzies don't drink alcohol at weddings lol' ^


----------



## likesfish (Jun 1, 2011)

religious nutters being religious nutters quell suprise.
 pity the poor copper who had to make sense of it


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 1, 2011)

Belushi said:


> The drunkest I've ever been was at a Sikh wedding. Total carnage.



Yep, me too - they know how to party 

Sikhs are prohibited from using alcohol, as a rule, but it's an admonition widely not stuck to, whether within the UK, Punjab, East Africa or elsewhere.  Many Gudwaras in the UK now have people dealing with those with alcohol issues in the community.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 1, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I didn't think that Sikhism prohibited drinking alcohol


It certainly doesn't, likewise eating meat: In fact, a strong part of sikh culture is that self-image of a nation of hearty, beer-drinking, meat-eating, take-no-shit warriors.
However, neither meat nor alcohol are allowed in places of worship
e2a; to clarify, that includes community centres, public halls or any place being used at that time for religious observance


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 1, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Sikhs are prohibited from using alcohol,


No, they're not, and there are no admonishments on this by any of the 10 gurus!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 1, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Afaik, meat is not served in Sikh Gurdwaras, which are open to anyone. Intoxication is strictly prohibited.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prohibitions_in_Sikhism


wiki's got the hooch thing a tad wrong. Sikhs are not allowed intoxicants when in a place of worship or during any other tradition/practice that is viewed as an Act of their Faith


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 1, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> No, they're not, and there are no admonishments on this by any of the 10 gurus!



Maybe I'm getting it all wrong (I thought very much the same as you till very recently), but check this link out as an example - it looks pretty kosher to me from what I can tell: http://www.sikhism101.com/node/76


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 1, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Maybe I'm getting it all wrong (I thought very much the same as you till very recently), but check this link out as an example - it looks pretty kosher to me from what I can tell: http://www.sikhism101.com/node/76


if I have got it wrong, then the sikhs who educated me on all this are extremely confused too!
e2a; not saying I haven't, but alcohol has been there, and unremarked on, every time I've spent time in Sikh circles


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 1, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> if I have got it wrong, then the sikhs who educated me on all this are extremely confused too!
> e2a; not saying I haven't, but alcohol has been there, and unremarked on, every time I've spent time in Sikh circles



My experience exactly too, Streathamite - drinks with Sikh mates, glasses of whiskey shared with their parents, alochol raffled off at Sikh do's for charidee etc.  I'm genuinely interested to find out how Sikhs square this seemingly confusing "gurus say no to alcohol/drinks ahoy in the community" circle.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm confused now as a Sikh recently told me that alcohol was forbidden although he admitted the rule was widely ignored.


----------



## pk (Jun 2, 2011)

Sikhs love the booze - don't believe the hype. They party hard.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2011)

pk said:


> Sikhs love the booze - don't believe the hype. They party hard.


 
All of them or some of them? Do any other religions party as hard as them?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 2, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> All of them or some of them? Do any other religions party as hard as them?


i know quite a few, have been to many occasions/parties/what-you-will with a large sikh presence. not one was booze-free. dunno 'bout other Faiths. HTH


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes but do all Sikhs by virtue of being Sikh 'party hard'? Seems a daft thing to say, but Pk obviously knows what he is talking about.


----------



## pk (Jun 2, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Yes but do all Sikhs by virtue of being Sikh 'party hard'? Seems a daft thing to say, but Pk obviously knows what he is talking about.


 
I do know what I'm talking about, thanks. Sikhs have a warrior mentality - clearly not ALL of them as that would be a daft thing to say - but you can be sure most of them aren't afraid of boozing it up well into the small hours.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 3, 2011)

Hopefully not in any pubs in Epsom, they seem to have a tendency to go up in flames...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2011)

I think the Amish or something like that have a year out to experience the rest of the world before deciding whether to return to the community and are notorious for going on drug and drink benders?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2011)

pk said:


> I do know what I'm talking about, thanks. Sikhs have a warrior mentality - clearly not ALL of them as that would be a daft thing to say - but you can be sure most of them aren't afraid of boozing it up well into the small hours.


 
What about the women?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 3, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> wiki's got the hooch thing a tad wrong. Sikhs are not allowed intoxicants when in a place of worship or during any other tradition/practice that is viewed as an Act of their Faith



Admittedly Wiki isn't a great source but it was the closest thing I had to hand.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2011)

I know Sikhs who drink, and Sikhs who don't.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2011)

pk said:


> Sikhs have a warrior mentality


That's true - that's part of their history and culture, and the Sikhs built an empire by military conquest. Many military historians regard their army, the Dal Khalsa, as the toughest enemy the British Imperial forces ever faced


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> I think the Amish or something like that have a year out to experience the rest of the world before deciding whether to return to the community and are notorious for going on drug and drink benders?


do they really? well, you learn a new thing etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2011)

a sikh i used to know runs an offie and he told me that they're allowed to drink beer but spirits are beyond the pale.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a sikh i used to know runs an offie and he told me that they're allowed to drink beer but spirits are beyond the pale.


 
How much of a warrior mentality would you say he had? From 1 to 10, where 1 is Louis Theroux and 10 is Leonidas I of Sparta.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 3, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> What about the women?


 
Not publically, at least, at the wedding I was at anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> How much of a warrior mentality would you say he had? From 1 to 10, where 1 is Louis Theroux and 10 is Leonidas I of Sparta.


 
7 or 8


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Hopefully not in any pubs in Epsom, they seem to have a tendency to go up in flames...


 
Really? Where did you hear that?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 3, 2011)

From someone with a warrior mentality


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Admittedly Wiki isn't a great source but it was the closest thing I had to hand.


fairy snuff mate!


----------



## kenny g (Jun 3, 2011)

pk said:


> I do know what I'm talking about, thanks. Sikhs have a warrior mentality - clearly not ALL of them as that would be a daft thing to say - but you can be sure most of them aren't afraid of boozing it up well into the small hours.



Are you Sikh then?


----------



## pk (Jun 4, 2011)

No. I'm just Sick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2011)

pk said:


> No. I'm just Sick.


 
been boozing it up into the small hours?


----------



## souljacker (Jun 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a sikh i used to know runs an offie and he told me that they're allowed to drink beer but spirits are beyond the pale.


 
I've been to a couple of sikh weddings and at one of them, the Sikh men worked thire way through 2 or 3 crates of Bacardi. They are also quite partial to a line of Columbia's finest too. 

However, although they consider themselves Sikh, they aren't exactly devout. Of the 20 or so lads I know, only one wears a turban.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 4, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> From someone with a warrior mentality


----------



## pk (Jun 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> been boozing it up into the small hours?


 
Yes, actually, I had been on Friday, best mates 10th wedding anniversary, booked a function room and I supplied the sound system, free drinks with 50 or so good friends, all dressed up to the nines and all the ladies sporting elegant tans from all the hot weather, I had a really good laugh with really good people and didn't even have to spend any money.

What did YOU do on Friday night? LOL


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 8, 2011)




----------

